# Rick Perry - 580,000+ dislikes on Youtube



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Lol


----------



## Cervantes (Jun 10, 2011)

I'll vote for any GOP nominee, even Perry. He's my pick now that Cain suspended his campaign.


----------



## Knoll (Nov 10, 2011)

Ohhhh well.

Strike 1 ... Couldn't recall, during a presidential debate, the 3rd of 3 depts he would eliminate.
Strike 2 ... Thought voting age in U.S. is 21. It's 18, and has been for 40 yrs.
Strike 3 ... Thought voting date for federal elections was Nov 12. The Constitution specs fed elections for 1st Tue in Nov which, for 2012, is Nov 6. 1st Tue in Nov would never be Nov 12.
Imo, he's OUTTA there!


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

knolltop said:


> Strike 1 ... Couldn't recall, during a presidential debate, the 3rd of 3 depts he would eliminate.
> Strike 2 ... Thought voting age in U.S. is 21. It's 18, and has been for 40 yrs.
> Strike 3 ... Thought voting date for federal elections was Feb 12. It's Feb 6, and has been for over 200 yrs.


Wow, that's an EPIC FAIL !


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Any politician with a youtube video running in the USA currently will get an astronomical amount of dislikes. That is just how it is.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

NaturalFork said:


> Any politician with a youtube video running in the USA currently will get an astronomical amount of dislikes. That is just how it is.


That's a really good point!


----------



## HopefulHunter (Oct 15, 2011)

politicians in America can get away with using the term "Gays"? In England they'd be forced to resign for something as homophobic as the term 'Gays', letalone the fact that he has a problem with them serving.

Not that I'm saying it's a bad thing, if people are going to be democratic they should allow their potential leaders to express themselves in their own way to get the best view of how they really will be.


----------



## Cervantes (Jun 10, 2011)

It's a special feeling when we criticize a potential nominee on his speeches. Last "eloquent" speaker that got into the office has done a bang up job of..improving....well....he made...umm...oh yeah, the unions and loud minority groups are more equal than us regular folk..And we may be getting to pay for universal healthcare, if the supreme court can lose just one more person that actually reads and follows our US Constitution..But anyhow, yeah..ha ha, he messed up his speechifying...


----------

